# إخواني أعينوني بأي معلومة



## سفيان الورقلي (14 مارس 2008)

اخواني وأنتم مشكورين مسبقا لو تعينوني بمعلومات حول التحكم في الاجهزة الالكترونية عن طريق التيار الكهربائي اي ارسال اشارة عبر كابل التيار الكهربائي الذي يتغذى منه الجهاز فيتوقف او يشتغل او يزيد في السرعة
المهم اننا نتحكم في الجهاز عبر التيار الكهربائي باشارات في الكابل
:55:


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (16 مارس 2008)

عادة اشارة التحكم تكون معدلة على موجة حاملة ذات تردد ثابت حول 30 كذ/ث
تغذى هذه الإشارة عبر مرشح امرار تردد عالى High Pass Filter وهو فى ابسط صوره مجرد مكثف صغير ذو جهد عالى حتى لا يتلف من جهد الكهرباء
نفس المرشح يستخدم فى الجهاز المتحكم به لإستخلاص اشارة التحكم و منها تترجم و تنفذ


----------



## سفيان الورقلي (16 مارس 2008)

شكرا لك على الرد 
لكن هل لديك معلومات اكثر تفصيلا


----------



## alsane (16 مارس 2008)

*التحكم عن بعد بواسطه الكونترول ريموت*

*التحكم عن بعد بواسطه الكونترول ريموت*​<DIV align=right>
*مشروعنا يعتمد على ريموت كونترول تلفازي * <FONT size=4><B>( SONY RM-687) <SPAN class=lilmawki3 lang=AR-LB><FONT color=#000080>


----------



## alsaneyousef (16 مارس 2008)

http://www.geocities.com/musta25252/rmotcontrol.htm


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (17 مارس 2008)

سفيان الورقلي قال:


> شكرا لك على الرد
> لكن هل لديك معلومات اكثر تفصيلا


أخى
أنا لا أعلم مشروعك لكن ان كان عدد قليل من الأوامر يمكنك استخدام LM555 لتوليد اشارة التحكم و LM567 لتحليلها
أما إن كان اكبر من ذلك و يحتاج أوامر Analog بمعنى قيم متعددة كالتحكم فى شدة صوت أو قيمة اشارة ما فالأفضل أن تستخدم زوج Remote Controller IC's جاهز من المستخدمة فى التليفزيون أو الفيديو
بعد ذلك يمكنك باستخدام AND Gate ان تحمل هذه الإشارة على الموجة الحاملة 38ك ذ/ث
ستجد الدوائرة فى Data Sheets للقطع المذكورة 
يمكننى رسم دائرة سريعة لعملية التحميل على 38ك إذا اخترت الحل الأول


----------



## سفيان الورقلي (18 مارس 2008)

احبائي في الله
لم قصدت طلبي التحكم بواسطة الريموت كونترول اي عن بعد لكن قصدت انه الجهاز الذي يشتغل بالتيار الكهربائي من القابس اتحكم فية عن طريق التيار اي فيه اشارات مركبة في التغذية "التيار" 
فيستقبل الجهاز من القابس الكهرباء اي التغذية وايضا معلومات التحكم 
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## alsaneyousef (18 مارس 2008)

Quantity Description Radio Shack Part Number

1 4 Amp/400 Volt Bridge Rectifier 276-1173
3 Silicon Controlled Rectifier (SCR) NTE5457
3 120 VAC/ 25 Watt incandescent lamp
1 50-100 microfarad/ 200 volt capacitor
1 1000 microfarad / 35 volt capacitor 272-1032
1 50 ohm resistor/ 5 or 10 Watt 271-133
3 Push Button Switch (normally open)
1 Push Button Switch (normally closed)
3 2K resistor, 1/4 watt 271-1325
4 1N914 Diode
1 51K resistor, 1 watt
1 2 Amp Fuse 270-1064
1 Relay (SPDT) 9 Volt DC, 500 ohm coil 275-005


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (23 مارس 2008)

سفيان الورقلي قال:


> احبائي في الله
> لم قصدت طلبي التحكم بواسطة الريموت كونترول اي عن بعد لكن قصدت انه الجهاز الذي يشتغل بالتيار الكهربائي من القابس اتحكم فية عن طريق التيار اي فيه اشارات مركبة في التغذية "التيار"
> فيستقبل الجهاز من القابس الكهرباء اي التغذية وايضا معلومات التحكم
> ولكم جزيل الشكر


اخى
وهذا بالضبط ما قمت بشرحه لك وهو مستقى من دائرة كانت تستخدم نفس النظرية لعمل انتركم بين 3 مواقع بدون استخدام لا سلكى أو توصيل مباشر بين الوحدات و كل متطلباتها ان تكون الوحدات الثلاثة على نفس خط التغذية الكهربيه
لاحظ ان بعض الأماكن تغذى من 3 فاز حتى يتجنب الإنقطاع التام للتيار عندما يكون هناك مشكلة بفاز من الثلاثة أو بعض المبانى تغذى من 3 فاز و تغذى كل مجموعة من فاز لتوزيع الأحمال


----------



## WSAM (20 ديسمبر 2009)

انا طالب جامعي قسم هندسة الحاسوب اخواني وأنتم مشكورين مسبقا لو تعينوني بمعلومات حول التحكم في الاجهزة الالكترونية عن طريق التيار الكهربائي اي ارسال اشارة عبر كابل التيار الكهربائي الذي يتغذى منه الجهاز فيتوقف او يشتغل او يزيد في السرعة
المهم اننا نتحكم في الجهاز عبر التيار الكهربائي باشارات في الكابل  اريد مخطط للمشروع جزاكم الله الف خير


----------



## WSAM (20 ديسمبر 2009)

أخي ماجد الله يطيل بعمرك أرجو منك أن تساعدنا في مخطط المشروع والدوائر الألكترونية الداخلية


----------



## WSAM (3 يناير 2010)

*اريد مخطط داخلي لدائرة التضمين وفك التضمين*

شأخي ماجد أنا وزميلي صخر العبسي مشروعنا مطروح عندك هو التحكم بالأجهزة عبر كابل الكهرباء فقد ساعدتنا كثيرا وأعطيتنا المخطط وإسم القطع لدوائر التضمين وفك التصمين جزاك الله ألف خير اريد مخطط داخلي لدائرة التضمين وفك التضمين وكم تحتوي مداخل دائرة التضمين

وكذلك شرح مبسط عن عمل دائرة التضمين وكيف شاكرين تعاونك معنا وإنشاء الله عندما ننهي المشروع سوف يكون إسمك في مقدمة المشروع


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (3 يناير 2010)

هذا مخطط المشروع





ويمكنك علم تعديلا كيفما تشاء


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (3 يناير 2010)

أخى
كما قلت يمكنكم انزال الخواص للدوائر المتكاملة فى المخطط من الموقع
http://www.alldatasheet.com
و حاولوا عمل التصميم و ستجدو كل دائرة فى Data sheet وعندما تتوقفوا فى شيء ، إن شاء الله أساعدكم فيه لكن ليس من المفيد لأحد أن اقوم لكم بالعمل كله - لن تتعلموا شيئا


----------



## WSAM (7 يناير 2010)

أخي ماجد ممكن تعطينا الداتا شيت للقطع lm566\lm567


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (7 يناير 2010)

اخى
اذهب للموقع المذكور واكتب رقم القطعة الاولى ستجد 
http://www.alldatasheet.com/view.jsp?Searchword=LM566
تحت كلمة Part No. تجد الرابط انقر علية تجد صفحة فيها صورة أول صفحة من الداتا شيت ورابط لتنزيل الملف و حجمه وكم صفحة
كرر نفس العمل مع الثانية


----------



## WSAM (28 يناير 2010)

*موضوع التحكم*

أخي ماجد السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته أتمنى من الله العلي القدير أن تكون في أتم الصحة والعافية (أخي أيهما أفضل القطعة lm565 او lm567 لعملية فك التضمين في مشروعنا التحكم بالأجهزة عبر كابل الكهرباء )

أخونا ماجد لقد وجدت الداتا شيت حق القطع بس قلي عند دائرة الأرسال القطعة lm566 لها مخرجان للموجة مربعة ومثلثة أيهما أخذ لكي أربطها مع مضخم الأشارة وأي تضمين أستخدم FM-FSK-BPSK يعطيك العافية

أخي ماجد أذا عندك مرجع فيه شرح مفصل عن المشروع (بحث جاهز) أرجوك كل الرجاء تعطينا هو لأني وجدت إثنين مراجع الأول يستخدم lm566-lm565 والمرجع الثاني يستخدم cd4046 بس لايوجد شرح وافي فيهم عن عمل القطع وكيفية التضمين أخي منتظر ردك


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (28 يناير 2010)

WSAM قال:


> أخي ماجد السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته أتمنى من الله العلي القدير أن تكون في أتم الصحة والعافية (أخي أيهما أفضل القطعة lm565 او lm567 لعملية فك التضمين في مشروعنا التحكم بالأجهزة عبر كابل الكهرباء )


المسألة تعود لكم فلو راجعت الداتا شيت تجد أن 565 تعطى خرج تماثلى و تستخدم LM311 للحصول على نبضات و لكنها قد تكون أسهل فى تتبع الأخطاء
أما 567 فهى تعطى مباشرة خرج نبضات لكن يجب الا يزيد الدخل عن 0.3 فولت و إلا ستستجيب لأى تردد


> أخونا ماجد لقد وجدت الداتا شيت حق القطع بس قلي عند دائرة الأرسال القطعة lm566 لها مخرجان للموجة مربعة ومثلثة أيهما أخذ لكي أربطها مع مضخم الأشارة وأي تضمين أستخدم FM-FSK-BPSK يعطيك العافية


نوع التضمين الذى تريده فى مشروعك وكل النظم تؤدى الغرض ولكن حاول استخدام الأسهل لك
الأفضل استخدام المخرج المثلث لأنك تريد موجة جيبية و المثلثلة اقرب للجيبية


> أخي ماجد أذا عندك مرجع فيه شرح مفصل عن المشروع (بحث جاهز) أرجوك كل الرجاء تعطينا هو لأني وجدت إثنين مراجع الأول يستخدم lm566-lm565 والمرجع الثاني يستخدم cd4046 بس لايوجد شرح وافي فيهم عن عمل القطع وكيفية التضمين أخي منتظر ردك


 هذا رابط من ميكرو تشيب
http://ww1.microchip.com/downloads/en/AppNotes/00236a.pdf


----------



## WSAM (31 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## WSAM (31 يناير 2010)

شكرا على ردك السليم ياأخي ويامعلمي وياأستاذي ماجد بس أخي الرابط الذي أعطيتنا هو فيه معلومات بعيدة عن مشروعي ولم تفهم.


----------



## WSAM (31 يناير 2010)

أخي ماجد أتمنى من الله أن يوفقك ألى ما فيه الخير. أرجومنك أن تعطينا مرجع يوضح بعض تطبيقات lm566 lm565 في عملية التضمين وفك التضمين وبنية وعملية الربط مع مضخمات الأشارة والمرشحات.


----------



## WSAM (31 يناير 2010)

أخي ماجد أنا في أمس الحاجة إلى وقوفك بجانبي لأنجاز المشروع لأن أصحابي خذلونا وأخذو مشروع أخر فصرت الأن لحالي أبذل مابوسعي لأن بحث المشروع مطلوب مني بعد أسبوع أرجوك كل الرجاء تساعدنا بكل ماعندك.


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (31 يناير 2010)

اخى
معذرة ليس لدى مشروع جاهز سوى هذا الذى وضعت رابطه


----------



## WSAM (2 فبراير 2010)

أخي ماجد سامحنا (لايكلف الله نفسا إلاوسعها) يعطيك العافية إذا مافي معك مو مشكلة يكفي أنك أرشدتنا كيف أبحث وألف شكر على تعاونك معي أخي ماجد بأضل أتواصل معاك إذا وجدت شي يخص مشروعي رجاء تعطينا هو .


----------



## WSAM (2 فبراير 2010)

Micro-cap Evaluation 7.1.6 أخي هذا إسم برنامج محاكاه قرأتة في مرجع يعمل محاكاه للقطع lm566 lm565 هل هو موجود معاك أو الرابط تبعه لكي أعمل محاكاه للمشروع جزاك الله ألف خير


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (2 فبراير 2010)

اعمل بحث فى المنتدى أو جوجل تصل لرابط هذا البرنامج


----------



## WSAM (10 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم كيفك أخي ماجد أيش أخبارك أتمنى أن تكون في أتم الصحة والعافية


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (10 فبراير 2010)

wsam قال:


> السلام عليكم كيفك أخي ماجد أيش أخبارك أتمنى أن تكون في أتم الصحة والعافية


عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته اخى العزيز
كيف احوالك أرجو أن تكون بأتم صحة


----------



## WSAM (4 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته أخي ماجد أتمنى من الله العلي القدير أن تكون في أتم الصحة والعافية


----------



## WSAM (4 أبريل 2010)

أخي ماجد الآيسي lm566 وLM567 ليس موجود عندنا في اليمن هل ممكن يكون هناك بدائل لهذه القطع تعمل نفس العمل أو إذا كنت تعرف محلات بيع قطع إلكترونية في الرياض أو الدمام لديها هذه القطع أعطينا إسم المحل وعنوانة


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (4 أبريل 2010)

اخى
معذرة أعرف فى القاهرة حيث أقيم أما البدائل فربما لو سألت بالوظيفة تجد لديهم بدائل


----------



## WSAM (4 أبريل 2010)

أخي ماجد هناك موضوع أخر مشروعي هو إرسال إشارة تحكم مقدارها بحدود 500 هرتز إلى 5 كيلو هرتز وتضمينها على إشارة حاملة بواسطة القطعة lm566 حتي تصير 80 كيلو هرتز لكي تمر عبر كابل الكهرباء بأمان سؤالي كيف أولد إشارة تحكم أصليةبحدود 5كيلو هرتز هل من منفذ الطابعة ام من دائرة توليد تردد (بالعلم سوف نخرج إشارة التحكم من منفذ الطابعة بس كيف نجعلها مابين 500 هرتز و5كيلو هرتز)


----------



## WSAM (4 أبريل 2010)

أخي ماجد هل ممكن إذا كانت القطع موجودة عندك في مصر أن نرسل لك بفلوس عبر أي شركة صرافة وتشتري لنا القطع وترسل بها مع البريد السربع فيديكس هذا بيكون فضل وكرم منك لوتكرمت (أخي إذا كنت قادر ساعدنا هذا فضلا وليس أمرا ‘أعطاك العافية)


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (5 أبريل 2010)

هل تريد تضمين FM أم AM طبعا FM أفضل لتجنب التداخلات، فى هذه الحالة تدخل التردد 500 إلى 5ك على طرف التحكم وهو رقم 5 فى LM566 وتأخذ الخرج كما هو مبين فى الدائرة فى الصفحة الأولى من Data sheet

بالنسبة لإرسال القطع فلا مانع لدى من ذلك


----------



## WSAM (6 أبريل 2010)

صباح الخير والرضاء والنعيم أخي ماجد هل نستطيع إخراج موجة بتردد من 500 هرتز ألى 5كيلو هرتز من منذ الطابعة ام عن طريق دائرة أخرى مربوطة على منذ الطابعة الله يطول بعمرك وضح لي كيف


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (7 أبريل 2010)

اخى
منفذ الطابعة لا يمكن التحكم فيه لإصدار تردد فهو مصمم لإخراج بايت أو نصف و أحيانا يقرأ بعض المدخلات حسب نوعه فهو تطور مع الحاسب إلى ثلاث أو أربع أنواع لهذا يجب استخدام دائرة خارجية تتحكم فيها بهذا المنفذ


----------



## WSAM (19 أبريل 2010)

صباح الخير أخي ماجد كيف حالك إنشاء الله تكون في الف خير وعافية


----------



## WSAM (19 أبريل 2010)

أخي ماجد أنا بخرج من منفذ الطابعة أربعة بت بحولها إالي تماثلي عن طريق المحول dac0808 بس هل يمكن ان نكبر اللأشارة عن طريق المحول ما بين 500 هرتز إلى 5كيلوهرتز بواسطة إضافة شي للمحول أم هناك طريقة ثانية


----------



## WSAM (19 أبريل 2010)

*Power pc Board*​
*D\A converter*​
*Transmitter circuit*​
*Receiver** circuit*​
*A\D converter*​
*Selection circuit*​


----------



## WSAM (19 أبريل 2010)

*Signal*​*Modulation*​
*Signal*​*Amplification*​
*Power Line*​*Isolation*​
*Power Line*​
*Power Line*​*Isolation*​
*Signal*​*Amplification*​ 

*Signal*​*Demodulation*​


----------



## WSAM (19 أبريل 2010)

أخي ماجد هذه مراحل المشروع ومكونات دائرة الارسال والاستقبال


----------



## WSAM (19 أبريل 2010)

أخي ماجد سويت معي فضل كبير في بداية السنة عندما جبت لي مخطط المشروع والمعلومات المهمة حول المشروع وقد حصلت في المشروع على إمتياز(94) ألف ألف شكر إلك وأطال الله بعمرك وجعل عملك الصالح في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## WSAM (19 أبريل 2010)

أما في هذا الفصل الدراسي واجهتنا مشاكل كثير في محاكاة الدوائر وتطبيقها أرجوك كل الرجاء ان تساعدنا في بعض المشاكل وأملي فيك كبير وأنت والله ماتقصر معي يعطيك العافية


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (19 أبريل 2010)

WSAM قال:


> أخي ماجد أنا بخرج من منفذ الطابعة أربعة بت بحولها إالي تماثلي عن طريق المحول dac0808 بس هل يمكن ان نكبر اللأشارة عن طريق المحول ما بين 500 هرتز إلى 5كيلوهرتز بواسطة إضافة شي للمحول أم هناك طريقة ثانية


 أخى
رجاء تحميل Data Sheet ستجد فيه كيفية توصيل مكبر على خرج الوحدة


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (19 أبريل 2010)

wsam قال:


> أخي ماجد سويت معي فضل كبير في بداية السنة عندما جبت لي مخطط المشروع والمعلومات المهمة حول المشروع وقد حصلت في المشروع على إمتياز(94) ألف ألف شكر إلك وأطال الله بعمرك وجعل عملك الصالح في ميزان حسناتك


 ألف مبروك و تمنياتى لك بدوام التوفيق إن شاء الله


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (19 أبريل 2010)

wsam قال:


> أما في هذا الفصل الدراسي واجهتنا مشاكل كثير في محاكاة الدوائر وتطبيقها أرجوك كل الرجاء ان تساعدنا في بعض المشاكل وأملي فيك كبير وأنت والله ماتقصر معي يعطيك العافية


سأحاول قدر استطاعتى إن شاء الله


----------



## WSAM (20 أبريل 2010)




----------



## WSAM (20 أبريل 2010)

http://arb-up.com/i/00041/v697ciulyx9u.GIF


----------



## WSAM (20 أبريل 2010)

أخي ماجد انا أحاول أرسل لك بدائرة العزل ولاكن لم تظهر واضحة عندك اريد منك تعطينا فكرة على دوائر العزل وأنواعها وفكرة عمل دائرة العزل التي أعطيتنا إياها في الفصل الأول في الصفحة الأولى


----------



## WSAM (20 أبريل 2010)

أخي ماجد هلل هناك فرق بين دائرة العزل والمحول يعطيك العافية(كيف تتم عملية العزل)


----------



## WSAM (26 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة ......كيف حالك أخي ماجد


----------



## WSAM (26 أبريل 2010)

أخر مرة دخلت المنتدى أرسلت لك صوره لدائرة العزل هل شفتها اليوم أنا لم أجدها لقد حذفت من بين المشاركات


----------



## WSAM (26 أبريل 2010)

أخي ماجد الله ينور قلبك توضح لي دوائر العزل التي تستخدم محول سمعي وفكرة عملة هل يمرر التردد بأتجاه واحد أم في إتجاهين


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (26 أبريل 2010)

اخى
هل يمكن أن تعيد رفعها مرة أخرى - ربما تحتاج تغيير اسمها


----------



## WSAM (1 مايو 2010)




----------



## WSAM (2 مايو 2010)




----------



## WSAM (2 مايو 2010)

أخي ماجد هذا المخطط العام للمشروع أريدك أن تلقي نظرة على المشروع يعطيك العافية


----------



## WSAM (2 مايو 2010)




----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (2 مايو 2010)

المخطط سليم


----------



## WSAM (2 مايو 2010)

هذا المخطط الصندوقي لدائرة الأرسال والأستقبال


----------



## WSAM (2 مايو 2010)




----------



## WSAM (2 مايو 2010)

أخي ماجد هذا مخطط تفصيلي لدائرة الأرسال أريدك توضح لي كم يكون تردد الموجة في مخرج القطعة lm566 حيث أن مدخل القطعة موصل مع مخرج المحول من رقمي إلى تشابهي بحدود 5 فولت وكم قيمتها بعد التضخيم لان هذا المخطط مأخوذ من مرجع وشرحها غير موضح


----------



## WSAM (2 مايو 2010)

وكذلك هنا أستخدم في تكوين دائر العزل محول سمعي ty301p ومكثف الله يحفظك وينور قلبك توضح لي فكرة عمل دائرة العزل المستخدم في دائرة الأرسال


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (2 مايو 2010)

خطأ توصيل مخرجين معا طرفى 3،4
الدائرة تجدها فى Data sheet صفحة 4 فى يمين أسفل الصفحة
المكبر المستخدم غير محدد ولذا لا يمكن تحديد الخرج
العزل يستخدم المحول لعزل 220 متردد عن باقى الدائرة و المكثف لتمرير التردد العالى الناتج من الدائرة و يعوق التردد المنخفض 50/60ذ/ث


----------



## WSAM (9 مايو 2010)

السالم عليكم أخي ماجد كم التردد الخارج من lm566 وكيف نحسب التردد الخارج الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## WSAM (9 مايو 2010)

أيش فائدة المقاومتين r5,r6 لم أفهم كيف


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (9 مايو 2010)

التردد فى صفحة2 من الداتا شيت وهو يعتمد على جهد الطرف 5 و المقاومة و المكثف
المقاومتين لوضع جهد محدد ابتدائى على الطرف 5 وهذا الجهد يناسب الإشارة الداخلة على الطرف 5


----------

